# re: Audyssey XT32



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

*re: Audyssey XT32*

Hi all,

I ran some graphs of my new drivers in old boxes today and was not very happy with how Audyssey XT32 has done my low tune.

I have 3 tunes. 12.5hz, 17.5hz and 21.5hz. This was a sub I built a while ago but sold my old FI Q drivers and have now replaced with two Havoc drivers.

The alignment is better than before but for some weird reason the low tune has come out with a very large dip between 10 and 20hz.

I ran Audyssey in my middle tune as I did this last time. My low tune came out ok last time too when I ran some REW sweeps.

The only difference this time is that I am using windows on my mac via bootcamp. I am using the same external turtle beach sound card too.

I have also attached my winisd graphs to show what it should look like without room gain etc...

Should I run Audyssey in my low tune instead or do something else.

I have the inuke 6000 DSP and have EQ'd them but to be honest I am not that keen on the EQ function on it as I prefer the BFD route but thought I would give this a go.

I have taken nearfield measurements too.

Any other suggestions would be grateful too.

cheers

Graham


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Audyssey XT32*

Here is my winisd plot.


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Audyssey XT32*

These are my original FI Q18 audio measurements before any Audyssey which were in the same boxes.

The alignment was not a million miles away from the Havocs.

I didn't need much EQ'ing and the subs were located in the exact same place.


----------

